# Samba, Hamachi and logfile.

## yuriambrosio

Lately I discovered among the samba logs, this file:

[2009/11/02 21:30:38, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(327)

  Denied connection from  (X.XXX.XXX.XXX)

[2009/11/02 21:30:38, 1] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1064)

  Connection denied from X.XXX.XXX.XXX

[2009/11/02 21:30:38, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(327)

  Denied connection from  (X.XXX.XXX.XXX)

[2009/11/02 21:30:38, 1] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1064)

What does it mean?

I do not remember this hamachi ip, I can not identify it.

What is clear from the log?

I also want to have a log of hamachi.

/var/log/hamachi.log is empty and do not know why

----------

## yuriambrosio

up!

----------

## yuriambrosio

I would not be petulant ... but nobody really knows help me?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Can you ping that hamachi IP? 

If that IP is not part of your unmanaged mode hamachi netwkork, then suppossely that should not happened. In a managed mode network depending on your setup it may be possible.

Cheers!

----------

